
Linus Torvalds on some good git development practices - michael_nielsen
http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg39091.html
======
gcv
This post probably should be required reading for people moving from
Subversion, since Subversion repositories almost never have clean history. I
define "clean" as a history with all changes isolated by self-contained
commits, and no "oops I forgot this one file" junk.

~~~
CUViper
My "unclean" peeve is when people prepare a git patch series with a separate
commit for each file. If I can't apply the first M patches of your N patch
series and have a usable tree, then you're doing it wrong.

------
jrockway
Hmm, I disagree. I have no qualms about rebasing my own public repository,
although I wouldn't want someone else to do that. This seems like it is
"approved", as git has code to handle a pull after a history rewrite... so I
am not worried about it.

There are few things more cumbersome than sending patches via email,
especially when you have git.

~~~
gruseom
_There are few things more cumbersome than sending patches via email,
especially when you have git._

Really? That's the only way my partner and I exchange code (git bundles rather
than patches, but same idea).

------
known
"By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest;
Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the
bitterest" --Unknown

~~~
azharcs
quote is by Confucius. :)

